# Quite keyboard and/or mouse. ideas?



## frag85 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would like to quite the clicking of my mouse and possibly my keyboard too. likes to someone who has done mice would be great. i have a Logitec mx700 (in the wireless duo, and my $5 department store keyboard) and the clicking has always seemed loud even after about two years.

i have been searching hard but nothing has come up. :4-dontkno


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You can use a touch pad instaed of a mouse
and they make soft,foldable keyboards that don't click.


----------

